# If You Were To Start Over



## boostin53 (Sep 17, 2015)

If you were to start over as a beginner, what lathe tooling would you fill your tool box up with?

I'm new to machining anything and starting to compile a list of stuff to buy. Did some reading across a few different boards and most lists vary a fair amount. 

So lets have it, what are (in your opinion) must have items and tools to have? Such as dial indicators, parallels, HSS blanks and so on.  Lets see how much money you guys (and gals?) can make me spend.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Sep 18, 2015)

I suppose you would have to start with something to machine.  Tooling requirements are driven by what you are going to do, and what equipment you are going to do it on.  There are often a few different ways to "get 'er done".  Can you share a bit more about what you are hoping to do?


----------



## Andre (Sep 18, 2015)

This is actually a really good idea of a thread.

If something happened to my shop, a fire, theft, etc. (Okay, stealing a 2000 pound machine....I know....) I would probably start over with either a Taig or a Craftsman 109. never used a Taig, but they are very simple and I've never heard a bad thing about them. The 109 is a very good lathe, if you are very keen on its limits. 

And then probably go for a Craigslist drill press and bench grinder, then order some 3/16" toolbit blanks for the lathe. Some drill bits and a drill chuck, files, the basics. Go from there.


----------



## coolidge (Sep 18, 2015)

Edit: I missed this was for a lathe sorry

For a mill in order of most frequently used...

#1 Safety glasses, Mitutoyo electronic caliper, deburring tool, fine file, carbide tipped scribe, Starrett combination square with 12 and 24 inch rules.
#2 Drill bits, R8 shank keyless chuck, end mills, counter sinks, center drills, ER-32 R* shank holder and collets, dial indicator with magnetic base, mill vise with parallels, T-nut clamping set
#3 T-slot stock end stop and vise mounted stock end stops, DRO, metal cutting bandsaw, taps and dies.
#4 V blocks, Mitutoyo mics 0-1 and 1-2 inch, precision level, thread gauge, Starrett spindle square, shoulder bits, electronic depth gauge.
#5 Spindle mounted hole centering gauge with dial indicator.


----------



## boostin53 (Sep 18, 2015)

Chipper5783 said:


> I suppose you would have to start with something to machine.  Tooling requirements are driven by what you are going to do, and what equipment you are going to do it on.  There are often a few different ways to "get 'er done".  Can you share a bit more about what you are hoping to do?



This was more aimed toward the "all around" stuff. I own a 9x20 and will be mainly using it to make small parts for my hobbies.

One of them being reloading and bullet swaging. I hope to learn and make myself custom swage dies. Been doing a lot of reading on how to make custom reamers for the profile I want......this is for another thread so I will stop derailing this thread.

So this thread  is about the basic, cant live without, would of liked to purchase sooner or must have tools. Feel free to variate and make a wild list! But keep in mind that I will also be using these lists as a starting point for myself. I will just ignore what I already have.


----------



## coffmajt (Sep 18, 2015)

The following will not be everything you might ever need, but it will be enough to do most things
Drill bit set ( Number, Letter, Fractions by 1/64 - 1/2)
Center drills, spotting drills (1/4 and 1/2)
Jacobs Super Chuck set up for tailstock taper
Small keyless chuck set up for tailstock taper
Reamers (.125 to .750)
Dial indicators ( 1in travel, last word)
Live center, dead center
Boring bars based on expected size holes
Cutting oil, Way oil, and Spindle oil
4 jaw and 3 jaw chucks
Quick change tool post
Transfer punch set
Magnetic base dial indicator holder (NOGA is best yet)
Calipers (electronic 8in + small spring calipers)
Micrometers (1 in to 4 in)
Small hole gauges
Telescoping gauges
Wiggler
Taps and Dies based on expected sizes (Taper + Bottom)
Center punches, including spring loaded
Machinist Square (s)
Layout Blue

Hope you enjoy your adventures as much as the rest of us ==


----------



## boostin53 (Sep 18, 2015)

^^^^^ a list like this is exactly what I was looking for. I have several of those items already, but my mind goes blank when I go to buy stuff. Can anybody else add to this list?


----------



## tomw (Sep 18, 2015)

How about information tools? Being a very new machinist (9 months old) I have found the following to be really helpful:

Books:
Machine Shop Essentials by Frank Marlow
Machine Shop Know-How by Frank Marlow
Machine Shop Trade Secrets by James Harvey
Several books by Harold Hall

And websites:
This website
Mr Peterson's you tube channel (retired high school shop teacher, so not the most succinct).
Tom's Techniques.
Keith Fenner's BoobToob Channel
Mini-lathe.com
Harold Hall's website

Those are the information tools I can think of right now. As far as I have been able to figure out, the best stuff for me to get has been information.

The best part of machining is being able to put that information to work and actually make what you intended. I think the reason ancient humans liked to make lots and lots of stone axes was it was fun and it did stuff.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Dan_S (Sep 18, 2015)

The following are lists that I put in the order I usually recommend buying stuff.
*
Measuring*

6" calipers (I personally recommenced dial over electronic, unless are you are buying high end stuff)
0"-1" 0.0001" graduated micrometer (might also want to get 1-2" and 2-3" or higher mics right away depending on your projects)
magnetic base
0-1" 0.001" graduated dial indicator 

0.0001" or 0.0005" graduated dial test indicator

telescoping gauge set
depth micrometer
*lathe accessories *(depending on what your lathe comes with)

3 jaw
drill chuck for the tail stock
live center for the tail stock
4 jaw
face-plate
dead center for the head stock
drive dogs
qctp
steady rest
follow rest
scissor knurling tool

insert tooling (if desired)
*general accessories*

a bench grinder with the appropriate wheels to grind hss.
some cheap credit card laps for honing
a collection of various hss tool bits from  1/8" to 1/2".  (Grinding a 1/2" blank down to make a 1/8" grooving tool is no fun, and they can also be used as parallels.)
center drills
drills 1/16" - 1/2", A-Z, 0-60, 1mm - 13mm (if you do much metric work.)
taps
dies
1/2" pre-made boring bars 
reamers


----------



## boostin53 (Sep 18, 2015)

Well my need to buy list is gradually increasing.  I'm going to start shopping around and building up wish lists. The wife is allowing me to spend $1k on tooling at the moment. I know I can spend more than that on tooling and supplies, so I want to get the stuff that I dont already have but I will need.


----------



## Dan_S (Sep 18, 2015)

boostin53 said:


> Well my need to buy list is gradually increasing.  I'm going to start shopping around and building up wish lists. The wife is allowing me to spend $1k on tooling at the moment. I know I can spend more than that on tooling and supplies, so I want to get the stuff that I dont already have but I will need.



Get the good measuring tools and cheaper (but not crap) tooling. For example you will get good results with a $20 - $40 imported keyed chuck. It won't be as enjoyable to use as $100 keyless import, or a $400 integral shank keyless Albrecht, but it will get the job done.


----------



## boostin53 (Sep 18, 2015)

Made a few wi


Dan_S said:


> Get the good measuring tools and cheaper (but not crap) tooling. For example you will get good results with a $20 - $40 imported keyed chuck. It won't be as enjoyable to use as $100 keyless import, or a $400 integral shank keyless Albrecht, but it will get the job done.



Spoke to my father in California. Apparently he has a friend that owns a machine shop that doesn't use crap tooling. He told him about my new machining adventure. His friend is putting together a box of stuff for me. Including measuring tools. I already have Mitutoyo calipers and micrometers, among other stuff. I will check out what all he gives me before placing any orders. And Im a firm believer of buy once, cry once. I rather spend more money up front on a good tool then buy a crap tool over and over.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 18, 2015)

I won't go into specifics because that is simply one person's opinion vs. another persons. Highly subjective. 

I will say that from my experience I would say spend the money for quality when buying items like measuring tools, and save in other areas where it's not so important (hold down kits, etc.). Also keep in mind that you're a hobbyist, not a paid machinist making aerospace parts (if you are, my sincerest apologies...) And sometimes 'good enough' is just that. Unless your goal is just to have bragging rights in the tooling forums...


----------



## Dan_S (Sep 18, 2015)

boostin53 said:


> And Im a firm believer of buy once, cry once. I rather spend more money up front on a good tool then buy a crap tool over and over.



I'm the same way, that's why I said cheaper and specifically stated not crap. It is nice to have some lower end stuff on hand at first though, every now and then you will have to do something questionable that you really don't want to use a high end tool for. Like scribing lines with calipers for example.


----------



## boostin53 (Sep 18, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> I won't go into specifics because that is simply one person's opinion vs. another persons. Highly subjective.
> 
> I will say that from my experience I would say spend the money for quality when buying items like measuring tools, and save in other areas where it's not so important (hold down kits, etc.). Also keep in mind that you're a hobbyist, not a paid machinist making aerospace parts (if you are, my sincerest apologies...) And sometimes 'good enough' is just that. Unless your goal is just to have bragging rights in the tooling forums...



Well I'm not going to be making aerospace parts, but I do like nice things haha. 


Dan_S said:


> I'm the same way, that's why I said cheaper and specifically stated not crap. It is nice to have some lower end stuff on hand at first though, every now and then you will have to do something questionable that you really don't want to use a high end tool for. Like scribing lines with calipers for example.



I agree. I have some cheaper quality calipers and other tool that I keep around for rough jobs. And honestly, some of my cheaper measuring tools are pretty dang close to my expensive ones. But the expensive ones feel so much better. Especially the calipers. They feel as if they're on air bearings, the cheaper ones felt rough from day one.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 18, 2015)

boostin53 said:


> Spoke to my father in California. Apparently he has a friend that owns a machine shop that doesn't use crap tooling. He told him about my new machining adventure. His friend is putting together a box of stuff for me. Including measuring tools. I already have Mitutoyo calipers and micrometers, among other stuff. I will check out what all he gives me before placing any orders.



If I were you, I'd check out what you get first.  Odds are it will be pretty good.  If so, I'd ask your father's friend if he had any of the items you need that he'd be willing to sell.  Let him know you'll pay a fair price for them.  

Most professional shops replace equipment and tooling a lot.  Ask your dad if he'll handle shipping them to you thus saving the shop owner the hassle.  It might be a good way to get some good deals.


----------



## boostin53 (Sep 18, 2015)

I am going to wait and see what he gives me before placing my orders. Im sure most, if not all of it is in good condition stuff. My father will be sending the box of free tools along with some other stuff my father has for me. Hes sending me a 3hp 3,200 rpm motor for a project I've been wanting me to do. Thankfully he got the motor for free from his work and can ship it for free from his work. That wouldn't be a cheap shipping price thru usps. Haha


----------



## boostin53 (Sep 18, 2015)

My mother in law will be at my house while I'm out of the country. So hopefully she signs for the packages and I come home to what will be like Christmas.


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 18, 2015)

Think about some ER collets. Figure out the proper series for the first sizes of round bar material you will work with. You can make your own chuck for them.


----------



## catskinner (Sep 20, 2015)

boostin53 said:


> Well my need to buy list is gradually increasing.  I'm going to start shopping around and building up wish lists. The wife is allowing me to spend $1k on tooling at the moment. I know I can spend more than that on tooling and supplies, so I want to get the stuff that I dont already have but I will need.


Lots of good tooling on Ebay, post there what you are looking for and they will send you notifications when something pops up.


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 20, 2015)

Did someone mention SpillMaster containers for your cutting/threading oils?
Dave


----------



## boostin53 (Sep 20, 2015)

dave2176 said:


> Did someone mention SpillMaster containers for your cutting/threading oils?
> Dave


No not that I have noticed. I already have them in my garage/shop.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 20, 2015)

Hacksaw, file, 1" bench mic, Anderson HSS hand scraper, stone, machinist vise, surface plate.
A single good learning text or even better, a local mentor who growled "not good enough".

Learn the basics and everything else makes sense.
I jumped ahead and trying to regress.

Daryl
MN


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 26, 2015)

Boostin,

Back about 20 years ago, I lived in Mansville, just south of there but worked over there near Ranger Stadium area.  About every week or two, I would make a trip up and down Division street between 360 and Grandview hitting every palm shop there was back then, for about two to three blocks north and south of Division st.  I picked up lots of stuff, most of it came from area manufactures around there.  Most of the palm shops didn't know what they had there and could be had for pennies on the dollar.  Just another thought to share.


----------



## NightWing (Sep 27, 2015)

Palm shop?  You mean pawn shop I think.


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 27, 2015)

boostin53 said:


> If you were to start over as a beginner, what lathe tooling would you fill your tool box up with?


Well I have been a pack rat for 40 years gathering tooling I see. Even if I can't use it yet. I can't really say anything that I haven't found as I am still using 40 year old HSS tool bits I had in high school. Some of the tooling I use now wasn't around 40 years ago like my ER40 collet chuck but I am sure the collets were used in a mill. I have about 8 of everything, drill chucks, lathe chucks, centers...Bob


----------



## Bill C. (Sep 27, 2015)

dave2176 said:


> Did someone mention SpillMaster containers for your cutting/threading oils?
> Dave



I remember using old Vienna Sausage tins.  I was wondering the name of those container I have seen in a few photos.


----------



## Latheman (Sep 29, 2015)

Sharpies. Blue, purple, red, and black. Love my sharpies instead of having to dye some things.


----------

